
Amazon Simple Pay Subscriptions - Power Your Subscriptions - Anon84
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/05/we-recently-announced-the-release-of---amazon-simple-pay-subscriptions-you-can-use-this-service-to-charge-your-customers-o.html
======
mahmud
There is also Zuora: <http://zuora.com/>

[unaffiliated]

------
noodle
didn't get much out of the content, but that
<http://www.amazonpayments.com/offer> is pretty nice

